# bowel movements haywire



## Nitin2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

Not sure if this will make sense but here goes

Morning time i really struggle to have a BM mostly just pencils. I go for a run then boom i get a massive BM like paste/plaster. Throughout the day i drink plenty of water and i get BM at random times sometimes they are hard pieces, sometimes pencils, sometimes little blocks, sometimes paste (end up having 5-7 BM on days i exercise and i end up bleeding).

If i dont exercise or run then i have a small BM but feel a massive weight in my bum (sorry if TMI). Constantly feel thirsty obvious drink more water then i have to visit toilet to pee more.

Am i constipated?

Does one feel hunger if constipated?

I am trying to up my fiber so i eat peas boiled and mashed, apple,nectarine,plum all with no skin and part cooked, apple juice 100% pure 1 glass, brown rice, wholemeal baguettes. I've tried oats, weetabix, prunes, figs and i ended up with bloody diarrhoea.

How can i increase my fiber safely?

I am going to see dietitian, what should i ask her?

Thank you


----------



## Nitin2014 (Jan 22, 2014)

bump


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like you may be more alternating, at least when you exercise. Hard stools are constipated stools, but you do seem to have a variety of stool types and that is common with IBS.

How much IBS effects appetite varies. Some people are, some aren't.

How much fiber you need will vary, some people need more, some less, sometimes it is what kind of fiber as well as how much.

You might see if they know about the low FODMAP diet and if that may be appropriate for you.


----------

